# Engineers Corner > Engineering Sciences need a guide

## divyajeet siag

i done my diploma in electronics branch this year, but my few paper r due.
so i want tu ask that is there any university or college which give admination in INDIA.
if not then plz tell me what i do this year?
thanx

----------


## deepasree

hi friend..

       I don't think so you will get admission reason (due in degree), you can do some certification coursed which matches your degree and add value to your resume

Thanks
Deepasree

----------

